# LED + HID from LLtek



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

So I have to replace one of my headlights and was looking at what was available. I came across these LED + HID kits from LLtek. I called them up and talk to a guy about the "plug-n-play ability" of the kit. He said the kit will fit fine in my '01 Allroad but he did say I will most likely have some error lights show up on the dash for the auto-leveling and/or a bulb out.

Here's my question. Has anyone installed these and found out how to clear the codes to get rid of the error lights? Any info would be really helpful. I guess I would also mention I converted my suspension to the 2Bennett coilovers. The shop said they are able to clear the error light on '01 Allroads but not newer models when they replace the air suspension setup. Not sure what's different between the different years or if the shop really knew what they were doing. They've seemed really knowledgeable thus far.

Okay, any help would be great.



http://www.lltek.com/audi_headlights_led_daytime_running_lights_f.htm


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah , I had Progressive fix a small dent on the drivers front & they had to take the lights off & now levelling code comes on , Audi says the motor is bad , but I said BS as was working fine B4 Progressive had it . I had another tech say it automatically comes on as soon as the lights are taken out .


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

Is it just a light that comes on in the center display for a while and then goes away or is it a light that stays on the whole time you have the car on?


----------

